# Patrolman Roger O'Dell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*
*Roger O'Dell*
Town Creek Police Department, Alabama

End of Watch: Wednesday, January 28, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* Not available

*Tour:* Not available

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack

*Incident Date:* 1/28/2015

*Weapon:* Not available

*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Patrolman Roger O'Dell suffered a fatal heart attack after taking two juveniles into custody who had escaped from a juvenile detention facility in a neighboring county earlier in the day.

He had received an anonymous tip at approximately 4:00 am that the two were at an apartment complex in Town Creek. He was able to detain the two and once he positively identified them he was placed them under arrest. He collapsed moments after placing them both in the rear of his patrol car.

Upon seeing him collapse, one of the juveniles was able to crawl through the prisoner partition into the front of his patrol car and used the radio to alert dispatchers.

Patrolman O'Dell is survived by his wife and four children.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Jerry L. Garrett
Town Creek Police Department
16000 Main Street
Town Creek, AL 35672

Phone: (256) 685-3200

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22355-patrolman-roger-odell#ixzz3QFMJqI2E


----------

